# FR: quelque soit [sic] / quel que soit / quoi que soit



## Violet Green

Tipp said:


> Tout site Internet, *quelque soit le public qu'il vise*, se doit de respecter une politique d'accessibilité des plus pointue.


Hello, 

shouldn't it be :
*Quel que* soit le public qu'il vise ?

*Moderator note: *multiple threads merged to create this one


----------



## floise

Violet Green said:


> *Quel que* soit le public qu'il vise


Violet Green,

This is correct.

floise


----------



## Tipp

Hey 

I used my french dictionnary for this problem.

It seems that (even if i was sure of me) the point is really difficult in french (we learn everyday).

I read that "quel que" is following by the subjonctive and deal with the opposition.
About "quelque... que" (like in my case) this is too for the opposition but I don't see any sample of sentences using the verb être "quelque soit... que".

So I think I was wrong but I'm not really sure. Could you explain your point of view Floise please ??

EDIT : I was keeping on searching the truth and I am now sure... I was wrong :'(


----------



## floise

Tipp,

It's not really a point of view; it's a grammar point, but, as you say, it's not an easy one.

_*"Quelque"*_* s'écrit en un seul mot                devant un nom, un adjectif ou un adverbe* ; *en deux mots lorsque                cette locution est immédiatement suivie d'un verbe d'état*                (le plus souvent _"être"_).  _"Quel"_                s'accorde alors en genre et en nombre avec le sujet du verbe. On                écrira donc: « quelle que soit la confusion »,                « quels que soient vos intérêts », «                quelles que soient vos propositions », « quel que soit                votre souhait ». 

Conservons toutefois                à l'adjectif (qui s'accorde avec le nom qu'il précède)                et à l'adverbe (invariable) la place et l'orthographe qui                leur reviennent: « *quelques*_ grammairiens ont déjà                traité le sujet il y a _*quelque*_ cinquante ans_.»



source: http://www.presse-francophone.org/langue/chronique_figaro060901.htm


floise


----------



## machigma

The correct expression is indeed: "Quel que soit le public..." "Quel" is masc. singular, as "public" is. If it were "les publics" (plural), you would have: "Quels que soient les publics... " Quelles que soient les choses que je vous ai dites".
There is another expression, rather uncommon nowadays, saying: quelque plaisir que j'aie connu (whatever pleasure I experienced), but this is different.


----------



## ajglywakyta

What is the difference between "quelque soit" and "quel que soit(or quelle que/quels que)" and how do these differ from "quoi que".  I've only ever heard 
"quoi que" used with a subject directly following, as in quoi que ce/il soit, and never as quoi que soit le moyen, but I have heard quelque/quel que soit le moyen.  Could you help explain how these are different?


----------



## pieanne

Les deux existent bien, et on commet de plus en plus la faute d'écrire "quelque" en un mot devant "soit", alors qu'il doit s'écrire en deux mots.
Selon Alain Feutry du Figaro :


> "Quelque" s'écrit en un seul mot devant un nom, un adjectif ou un  adverbe ; en deux mots lorsque cette locution est immédiatement suivie  d'un verbe d'état (le plus souvent "être").


----------



## ajglywakyta

I am still wondering, can you say "quoi que soit la raison" or "quoi que la raison soit" like you can say "quelle que soit la raison"?  If so, is there any difference between the two (register, meaning, etc...)?


----------



## giga2294

A method to help you: if you can say "*peu importe*" then it is "*quel que*".
examples :
peu importe le temps = quel que soit le temps
peu importe la raison = quelle que soit la raison

"quelque" is a question of numbers. "quelques pommes", some apples but not too many.

Hope it helps.


----------



## simera

_"quelque soit_" n'existe pas. 

Quel que soit le prix, j'achèterai cette voiture. 
Quelle que soit sa taille, elle me convient.
Quels que soient vos intentions, je vous fais confiance.
Quoi que tu fasses, je t'aime.


----------



## Maître Capello

_Intention_ est un mot féminin !





simera said:


> Quelles que soient vos intentions, je vous fais confiance.



Anyway, back to ajglywakyta's question, _quoi que_ is the *object* of the verb and that verb is usually not _être_.

_*Quoi* que tu fasses, je t'aimerai toujours._ → « Tu fais *quelque chose*. »

_*Quoi* que tu fasses = *Quelles* que soient *les choses* que tu fais_


----------



## geostan

Rather than agree or disagree with different parts of this post, here is my understanding of the issue

Whatever (pronoun) = Quoi que

Quoi que tu fasses, je ne t'aiderai pas.

Whatever (adjective with être) = Quel que

Quelle que soit la raison, tu ne peux pas entrer maintenant.

Whatever (adjective with any transitive verb) = Quelque que

Quelque explication qu'il donne, je ne le croirai pas.

In all cases, the subjunctive is used.

I hope this helps. 

Cheers!


----------



## lacanuck

Could someone please tell me why the following sentence is wrong? 

"Les femmes, *quelques* soient leurs nationalités, disent..."

Apparently it should be "Les femmes, *quelles que* soient leurs nationalités, disent..."

But could someone please tell me what's the difference between *quelques* and *quelles que*? 

Thank you.


----------



## Keith Bradford

This is a mistake made very commonly by the French.

Quelques = some, a few (il y avait quelques pommes dans le panier = there were some apples in the basket).  *It's wrong here*.
Quelles que = whatever (Les femmes, quelles que soient leurs nationalités... = women, whatever their nationality...)


----------



## boukli

Hi,

Most of the time, "quelques" means "some". Examples : "Il y a quelques fruits sur la table" is equivalent to "Il y a des fruits sur la table. "Il y a quelques jours, je suis allé au cinéma" is the same as "Il y a plusieurs jours, je suis allé au cinéma", etc.

"Quelles que" is more difficult to explain. Probably something like "what/whatever... is" in english Example : "*Quel que* soit leur age, les enfants peuvent faire du sport" is the same as "Peu importe leur age, les enfants peuvent faire du sport". (something like "whatever how old they are, children etc."
"Quel que" becomes "quels que", "quelle que" or "quelles que" depending on what you're saying. For example :
"Les femmes, quel*les* que soient leur*s* nationalité*s (*feminine plural), etc."
"Une femme, quel*le* que soit sa nationalité (feminine), etc."
"Une femme, quel que soit son sport (masculine) favori, etc."
"Les femmes, quel*s* que soient leur*s* sport*s* (masculine plural) favoris, etc."


----------



## lacanuck

Ah, okay...now I understand. Thank you both for the explanation.

A French person (who doesn't speak English) was trying to explain the difference to me. Had he just said "quel que" was "whatever" in English, I would have understood right away!  I know language teachers frown upon explanations made in the learner's native language (ie, English in my case) but hey, it's just faster!


----------



## Maître Capello

Note that you shouldn't rely on the "whatever" rule only. To complement what Keith said above:

_Quelque*s*_ = *some, a few* (_quelques pommes_ = some apples)
_Quelque_ = *some* (_quelque ami_ = some friend)
_Quelque… que_ = *whatever, however* (_Quelque accusation qu'il lance, c'est toujours un mensonge_ ↔ Whatever accusations he makes, it is always a lie / _quelque difficile que ce soit cette épreuve_ ↔ however difficult this hardship may be)
_Quel que, quels que, quelle que, quelles que_ + être = *whatever* (_quelles que soient leurs nationalités_ = whatever their nationality)
→ Note that "être" may be introduced by a modal verb such as "pouvoir" (_quelles que puissent être leurs nationalités_ = whatever their nationality may be)


----------



## lacanuck

Thanks for the further explanation, MC!

Okay, here goes an attempt:

_Quelque effort que je fasse, mon niveau de français reste toujours intermédiaire._


----------



## boukli

lacanuck said:


> _Quelque effort que je fasse, mon niveau de français reste toujours intermédiaire._


Good


----------



## Zingapuro

It's a correct grammatical use, perhaps, but I'd never actually say that.  I'd use "Malgré mes efforts, [...]"


----------



## Dupon

In the explanation of quelque, http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/quel

*2.* ,,_Quel_ adjectif s'accorde en genre et en nombre avec le sujet. Ce tour engendre de nombreuses graphies fautives: _Quelque soit la cause_, ou _quelques soient les événements_, pour _quelle que soit la cause_ ou _quels que soient les événements_. L'inversion du sujet est ici obligatoire`` (_Gramm. Lar._ 1964, p. 136).

What is the meaning of this? 
Does it mean “Quelque soit la cause, ou quelques soient les événements”is wrong? 
And “quelle que soit la cause ou quels que soient les événements” is correct.

Thanks !


----------



## NausicaaElec

Hello,

exactly ! "graphies fautives" means that it's the wrong writting 
(this mistake appears a lot since "quel que" and "quelque" both exists, but doesn't eman the same at all!)


----------



## OLN

-graphie = façon d'écrire quelque chose ; _written form_, en anglais_.

_- fautif


inaccurate, faulty, incorrect _adj_ (_formal_)erroneous


Source : WR dictionary

La phrase peut être réécrite comme suit : « Ce tour entraîne de nombreuses graphies fautives : A et B pour (= au lieu de, à la place de) C et D ». 
Ça signifie que A et B sont des façons incorrectes d'écrire C et D.

[…]


----------

